# Posts Since My Last Visit



## Andy M. (May 16, 2005)

Just a thought...

In place of the Home page with the 25 most recent posts, how about a listing of the posts since my last visit?

The site can identify each person's unread posts, why not list them all in one place for the reader's convenience?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2005)

They do that Andy - just click on Quick Link then click on New Posts - they will then show up.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> They do that Andy - just click on Quick Link then click on New Posts - they will then show up.


 
Duh!!

Thanks, Kitchenelf!  That saves a lot fo clicking and waiting.

Andy M.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2005)

LOL Andy - it takes awhile to figure out what all the features are here - MJ is still trying to teach me though


----------

